# Separati in casa e lei mi tradisce



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao a tutto il forum, mi sono appena inscritto e vorrei raccontare la mia ssituazione  che come tante altre sta prendendo la via del fallimento e del dolore piu' totale.
Ho 46 anni e sono sposato da cinque con mia moglie che ne ha 31.  Abbiamo un bimbo di 5 anni e 2 mesi  fa ho scoperto che lei aveva un  altro da circa 3 mesi. Appena saputo del fatto e chiedendo spiegazioni  lei mi ha subito stoppato dicendomi il problema non è lui ma il nostro  rapporto di cui lui è una conseguenza finale.
Lei dice che non mi ama più, che mi vuole solo bene e che il sentimento si è spento piano piano 
Abbiamo parlato tanto dei problemi e delle cause che hanno rovinato il ns. rapporto di cui Lei me ne addossa la quasi totalita'. Io riconosco di aver sbagliato in alcune cose che a volte non gli davo la giusta fiducia e spesso ero iperprotettivo quasi come un padre, e a causa dello  stress, problemi, lavoro a volte le ero poco vicino ma mi occupavo di tutto io anche di fare la spesa. Riuscivo male ad accettare il suo carattere estrememente permaloso ed alcuni suoi disagi spesso non riuscivo a capirli si teneva tutto dentro e veniva fuori in un botto quando si litigava. Non sto a puntualizzare i vari episodi che causavano il suo malumore perche spesso rasentano per me il ridicolo (ma evidentemente non per lei). Se dicevo una cosa che riguardava la sua sfera di casalinga o di madre anche la cosa piu semplice come la cottura del cibo, la lavatrice o se il bimbo aveva le orecchie sporche etc. Lei si imbestialiva come nn poche (io so occuparmi della cucina, so badare al bimbo etc. te vuoi occuparti anche della mia sfera..) ma io dicevo cose semplici, cose che un qualunque marito puo dire alla moglie e viceversa nella normalita' della vita di coppia). Prima che nascesse ns. figlio eravamo affiatati, ci si divertiva si usciva eravamo al settimo cielo. Quando è nato e viai via ci simo come neutralizzati a vicenda con la scusa di non fare piu niente per via del bimbo che era agitato ed era una problema, niente piu serate, ristoranti, uscite se non nei rarissimi casi che i suoi nonni ce lo tenevano. E forse è stato questo lo sbaglio piu grosso non siamo riusciti a cogliere l'opportunita' di fare tutto comunque in tre  invece di essere un impedimento. Con la scusa di staccare un po ho inizato a prendermi una serata di svago (ad un circolo burraco niente di che) e pure lei ad uscire con l'amica.. e da li è iniziato il persorso che ci ha portato alla fine.
Ho provato in tutte le maniere a chiedere di riprovare, di darci una seconda possibilita' di ripartire da zero avendo capito tutte le cause ma lei niente, dice che sarebbe illudermi, che non sente piu niente solo affetto perche sono il padre del suo bimbo. Dopo tanta insistenza mi ha concesso di riprovare ma io ho voluto 1 sola condizione che non vedesse ne sentisse  piu' l'altro. E' durato solo 3 giorni poi mi sono accorto che continuava a telefonargli e a messaggiarsi. Piu' provo a chiederle di riprovare e piu' lei si irrigidisce.
Ad oggi vivo una situazione grottesca, pazzesca e di profondo dolore. Poichè lei non lavora, non ha una lira ed io ho uno stipendio da impiegato e la casa di proprieta' l'unica soluzione che ho è quella di vivere da separato in casa e poi se andassi a dormire da mia madre sarebbe una ulteriore sconfitta x me (becco, bastonato e coglione). Non vi dico come mi sento, un'ora bene, un'ora male cerco il dialogo con lei e quell'equilibrio che permette di dare una tranquillita' al bimbo ma spesso cambio repentinamente il mio atteggiamento verso di lei perchè so quanto mi fa male quello che sta facendo e per lei sembra la normalita', una passegigata di salute come se nulla fosse. Non si rende conto che soffro come un cane, che ogni giorno è una pugnalata ma mi chiedo se un briciolo di coscienza ce l'ha ancora. 
Attualmente ci siamo accordati di uscire 1 volta a settimana e non vi dico come mi sento quando lei si mette tutta in tiro, attillata  per uscire con lui e rientrare alle 5 di mattina. Addirittura da 2 giorni si è tolta la fede. Ho incontrato  pure lui una volta, mr. tutto palle e tatuaggi. Li ho beccati mentre si baciavano di pomeriggio prima che andasse a prendere il bimbo all'asilo.
Il mio sentimento verso di lei è un misto di schifo, amore (eh si...purtroppo) di odio ma è sempre la mamma di mio figlio. 
Il padre di lei, come il fratello, è arrabbiato per quello che ha fatto ma non ha nessuna intenzione di riprendersela a casa per vari motivi, il bimbo la situazione non facile che attraversa etc. 
Nell'ultimo ultimatum gli dissi che a questo punto mandavo la lettera dell'avvocato ma poi mi ha anticipato lei !!. Siamo in accordo di trovare una via consensuale per far omologare una separazione in casa per il momento. 
Io mi devo sforzare a considerarla come una "collaboratrice domestica" che lava, stira e fa da mangiare e fa la mamma. Sto cercando di dargli i soldi con il contagocce e fortunatamente non è stata mai una donna esigente ma si è sempre accontentata del minimo essenziale.
Uno dei tanti problemi che mi turbano è che non vedo altre vie di uscita nel breve, sono so se riusciro' a sopportare una simile situazione e rifarmi una vita mia con distacco e tranquillita'. Ora vedo tutto nero, mi vedo la famiglia distrutta, il dubbio se riusciro' a rimettermi in gioco
 Non so che piani ha in mente, lei ora è in TILT completo, innamorata pazza di questo qua e penso che anche la manovri e la consigli sul da farsi. Lui ha 35 anni, un figlio di 8 ma non si è sposato mai e a quanto ne so non ha un lavoro fisso.
Probabilmente lei ha pianificato tutto nei particolari o forse no, ma forse lui che manda 3 messaggi alle 3 di notte o è un cretino patentato o ha voluto lui far scoppiare il tutto.
Alla domanda mia.. ma se non mi amavi piu perchè non me l'hai detto prima che lo scoprissi io ? ...pensavo che la mia vita dovesse essere questa senza altre possibilità di cambiamento e mi ero rassegnata.. (nn ho parole)

Cari amici, scusate del lungo racconto se vi ho annoiato ma avrei bisogno di parlare, di qualche buon consiglio sia al livello emotivo sia pratico/legale e su come visto che ormai l''ho presa in c. far si che faccia meno male.

Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2014)

Se ho capito bene tua moglie non ti... vuole più. 

Evito di scrivere quali comportamenti hai avuto e che io non condivido, ma se adesso ti trovi nella situazione in cui descrivi, perchè continui a tentare di riaverla? lei non ti vuole più.
Io a questo punto comincerei a pensare a me stesso e a quel figlio che ho. A me stesso per permettermi di ritrovarmi e guardarmi con più serenità, e al bambino nei termini in cui questo cucciolo possa continuare a crescere avendo due genitori separati ma che si prendono cura ugualmente di lui.


----------



## sienne (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao e benvenuto 

Credo, che anche tu lo sappia ... la nave è partita. 
Lei sembra molto convinta di ciò che fa e che non ti vuole più. 

Ora, visto la situazione, lei cosa propone? Che soluzione vede?
Ha intenzioni di andare a vivere con il Gonzo? 
Cosa propone? Come vede il suo futuro. 

Mi sembra ridicolo, che te ne occupi solo tu, 
ma forse ho capito male ... scusami, se è così. 

sienne


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

""perchè continui a tentare di riaverla? lei non ti vuole più.
Io a questo punto comincerei a pensare a me stesso e a quel figlio che  ho. A me stesso per permettermi di ritrovarmi e guardarmi con più  serenità, e al bambino nei termini in cui questo cucciolo possa  continuare a crescere avendo due genitori separati ma che si prendono  cura ugualmente di lui.         ""

E' quello che sto cercando di fare ma purtroppo ho ricadute specialmente il giorno che lei esce. Mi rendo conto che gran parte del  mio malessere è dovuto al fatto che brucia forte  di averla persa, che   lei abbia scelto un altro e che possa far si che tutta questa situazione di mantenuta con l'amante  sia normale  giustificata dal  fatto che non mi ama piu' e che l'ho portata io a tutto questo. Lei si fa la nuova vita in tutta spensieratezza o quasi. e io li a soffrire


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> ""perchè continui a tentare di riaverla? lei non ti vuole più.
> Io a questo punto comincerei a pensare a me stesso e a quel figlio che  ho. A me stesso per permettermi di ritrovarmi e guardarmi con più  serenità, e al bambino nei termini in cui questo cucciolo possa  continuare a crescere avendo due genitori separati ma che si prendono  cura ugualmente di lui.         ""
> 
> E' quello che sto cercando di fare ma purtroppo ho ricadute specialmente il giorno che lei esce. Mi rendo conto che gran parte del  mio malessere è dovuto al fatto che brucia forte  di averla persa, che   lei abbia scelto un altro e che possa far si che tutta questa situazione di mantenuta con l'amante  sia normale  giustificata dal  fatto che non mi ama piu' e che l'ho portata io a tutto questo. Lei si fa la nuova vita in tutta spensieratezza o quasi. e io li a soffrire


Ok, diciamo che forse ti capisco, ma io al tuo posto farei le valige, a costo di dormire sotto un ponte, ma sopportare una situazione del genere non ci riuscirei.
Non hai nessuna possibilità di trovare un alloggio o qualcuno che ti ospiti?


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto
> 
> Credo, che anche tu lo sappia ... la nave è partita.
> Lei sembra molto convinta di ciò che fa e che non ti vuole più.
> ...


Lei propone di vivere per il momento da separati in casa x che è l'unica strada percorribile. Ha detto che se potesse andare via andrebbe. Per andare a stare con il Gonzo nn so se ci sono dei problemi di natura logistica o economica. Comunque per ora pensa che sarebbe un trauma troppo forte per il bimbo dormire di colpo in una casa che nn conosce e con un tipo che ha visto 1 volta sola. Vive qui da mantenuta .vive la sua relazione spensierata, lui la porta al settimo cielo.. il bimbo nn soffre.. che vuole di piu per ora ? niente penso. Ha come in tutti questi casi il coltello dalla parte del manico


----------



## sienne (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Lei propone di vivere per il momento da separati in casa x che è l'unica strada percorribile. Ha detto che se potesse andare via andrebbe. Per andare a stare con il Gonzo nn so se ci sono dei problemi di natura logistica o economica. Comunque per ora pensa che sarebbe un trauma troppo forte per il bimbo dormire di colpo in una casa che nn conosce e con un tipo che ha visto 1 volta sola. Vive qui da mantenuta .vive la sua relazione spensierata, lui la porta al settimo cielo.. il bimbo nn soffre.. che vuole di piu per ora ? niente penso. Ha come in tutti questi casi il coltello dalla parte del manico



Ciao 

mi dispiace ... veramente.

Ha 31 anni il bimbo 5 ...
Asilo? ... Lei qualche ora di lavoro? 
Ci avete pensato? Lei cosa pensa, sia possibile per lei lavorare? 

Perché se no si rischia, che rimane impiantata in Casa e tu che la mantieni ... 
E visto che neanche il Gonzo ha un lavoro fisso ... 

Cerca di essere tattico adesso, altro che ... per tuo figlio e per te!

sienne


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, diciamo che forse ti capisco, ma io al tuo posto farei le valige, a costo di dormire sotto un ponte, ma sopportare una situazione del genere non ci riuscirei.
> Non hai nessuna possibilità di trovare un alloggio o qualcuno che ti ospiti?


Potrei andare da mia madre ma cosi sarebbe un'ulteriore sconfitta gli lascerei la strada spianata per avere la casa affidata.. o no ?
E poi il bimbo di 5 anni che è molto attaccato a me non so come reagirebbe, come lo spiego il fatto che non posso piu dormire in casa con lui ?

Chiedo pazienza ma per alcuni ormai queste cose sono calli alle dita ma io sono fresco freso è ho tanti dubbi e incertezze


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Potrei andare da mia madre ma cosi sarebbe un'ulteriore sconfitta gli lascerei la strada spianata per avere la casa affidata.. o no ?
> E poi il bimbo di 5 anni che è molto attaccato a me non so come reagirebbe, come lo spiego il fatto che non posso piu dormire in casa con lui ?
> 
> Chiedo pazienza ma per alcuni ormai queste cose sono calli alle dita ma io sono fresco freso è ho tanti dubbi e incertezze


Perdonami se intervengo, ma hai parlato con un avvocato?


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace ... veramente.
> 
> ...


dice che vuole trovarsi un lavoro ma non ha mai lavorato e gli piace fare le pulizie. Gli ho trovato qualche lavoretto ma è dura di questi tempi.. cmq con la crisi è dura ora si avvicina l'estate speriamo nella stagione


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Perdonami se intervengo, ma hai parlato con un avvocato?


si il mio ed il suo devono parlarsi a breve per trovare un accordo di separazione consensuale da separati in casa su ns. richiesta perchè per il momento è l'unica strada percorribile


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Potrei andare da mia madre ma cosi sarebbe un'ulteriore sconfitta gli lascerei la strada spianata per avere la casa affidata.. o no ?
> E poi il bimbo di 5 anni che è molto attaccato a me non so come reagirebbe, come lo spiego il fatto che non posso piu dormire in casa con lui ?
> 
> Chiedo pazienza ma per alcuni ormai queste cose sono calli alle dita ma io sono fresco freso è ho tanti dubbi e incertezze


Io posso suggerirti cosa penso e cosa farei in base a ciò che tu scrivi, e lo faccio in base al mio carattere e a ciò in cui credo, poi sei tu che vivi il tutto e che puoi decidere cosa fare. 

Sul discorso dei parenti e amici che saprebbero il tutto, uhmm..... guarda che alla fine sei tu la persona tradita, e comunque tradito o traditore che sia la vita è la vostra, gli altri possono sparlare, commentare ecc ecc, tu o voi dovete sorvolare su questi particolari, perchè sono particolari che fanno male ma sono solo particolari che appartengo a persone che se avessero altro da fare non commenterebbero e magari si guarderebbero le loro spalle e non quelle degli altri. E comunque hai una buona opportunità per vedere quali persone ti saprebbero stare vicino senza risultare dei perfetti estranei che sanno soltanto giudicare e parlare male. Fregatene delle persone che sparlano, se lo fanno è perchè sono vuote dentro.


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

*Bene.*



twiga ha detto:


> si il mio ed il suo devono parlarsi a breve per trovare un accordo di separazione consensuale da separati in casa su ns. richiesta perchè per il momento è l'unica strada percorribile


Ma da come la sta presentando tu, la cosa sarà pacifica fino a che entrambi resisterete. 
Per il resto, ha ragione sienne, sii tattico e pensa a te e a tuo figlio.


----------



## sienne (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

informati come affrontare anche la questione con il figlio. 
non aspettare il giorno X, quando tutto è già fatto e organizzato ... 
come te ... tutti, anche i piccoli hanno bisogno di tempo per abituarsi. 
Informati! ... E dagli tanto affetto! ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> informati come affrontare anche la questione con il figlio.
> non aspettare il giorno X, quando tutto è già fatto e organizzato ...
> ...



:up:


----------



## realista1 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao. Quello che avverrà con la consensuale è il futuro. Quello che ti è successo, invece,è il presente e può succedere a tutti: non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi. Se hai la possibilità di tornare da tua madre, fallo,e cerca di risparmiare il più possibile sugli alimenti, mettendoci di mezzo anche il fatto che le lasci la casa. Ricorda che a tuo figlio ci pensate cmq voi due, a tua moglie ci pensi tu, costretto dalla Repubblica Italiana, a te invece, non pensa nessuno. Cerca di recuperare serenità andandotene da tua madre. Vederla uscire,come dici tu, tutta in tiro non è una situazione a lungo sopportabile. E non è neanche giusto.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

Mi par di capire che Twiga sopporti di vederla agghindarsi per l'altro piuttosto che dover tornare dalla madre sapendo che 1 minuto dopo essere uscita di casa,lei farà entrare il tatuato.

sì,forse è meglio fare i separati in casa,per il momento


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2014)

Consensuale vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto? Io cambierei avvocato. A cosa ti serve una consensuale così?


----------



## tullio (4 Gennaio 2014)

*Bambino*

C'è un bambino. Non ci fosse si potrebbe pensare ad altro. Ma c'è. E questo cambia tutto. Lei non pensa al bambino o ci pensa poco? Irrilevante: tu non puoi non pensarci. E a lui si sacrifica tutto: soldi, dignità, amore, tempo, dolore, le prese in giro... lui viene prima di tutto. Certo, questo significa prendersi sulle spalle un peso che non dovrebbe esser solo tuo. Vero: ma il mondo va così. Si può dire tutto il male possibile di lei, come donna, come madre, come...tutto: ma non cambia le cose. E tu, tuo figlio, non puoi farlo soffrire, non puoi in nessun modo. Quindi coabitazione, sopportazione...tutto, pur di tenere la madre vicino al bambino. Lo so: è dura... ma davanti ai figli un padre non può che tener duro, sempre e a qualunque costo.
Occorre considerare che la coabitazione, dal punto di vista di lei, significa avere la peggiore immagine di te che si possa produrre. Un'immagine di debolezza, di inutilità, di arrendevolezza, di vuoto, di scarsa personalità... il modo migliore per farla tornare, tanto prima o poi si stancherà del tipo, sarebbe rompere subito... ma il bimbo???


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

mi pare di intuire che il problema sia economico.....lei è casalinga e non pare aver fretta di trovarsi un lavoro.

il che significa casa assegnata a lei al 99% con il rischio che si tiri dentro il tatuato non appena Twiga se ne torna dai suoi.      che Twiga voglia evitare la beffa dopo il danno mi pare sensato


----------



## danielacala (4 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Consensuale vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto? Io cambierei avvocato. A cosa ti serve una consensuale così?


Giusto....Consensuale?
Una bella giudiziale con addebito alla signora -comodina... poi inventati che sei
depresso e ti vuoi licenziare ....io la farei strizzare un pochino. .altro che uscita 
settimanale concordata..non sei mica suo
padre...per ora lascia da parte i tuoi sensi
di colpa....il tatuato alla larga..tu non puoi
essere sottoposto a pubblico ludibrio. 

BENVENUTO


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare di intuire che il problema sia economico.....lei è casalinga e non pare aver fretta di trovarsi un lavoro.
> 
> il che significa casa assegnata a lei al 99% con il rischio che si tiri dentro il tatuato non appena Twiga se ne torna dai suoi.      che Twiga voglia evitare la beffa dopo il danno mi pare sensato


Rispondo a questo post con riferimento anche agli altri. 
Sembrerà paradossale ma ho sentito tre avvocati e tutti piu o meno mi hanno consigliato di non andare via di casa x il momento e di evitare, se posso la giudiziale. L intento è quello di ottenere una consensuale dove lei rinuncia al mantenimento, poi sarò io che cmq dovro farla vivere anche se al minimo. E' sempre madre di mio figlio e in casa fa tutto come prima lava stirapulisce etc. Non vado via di casa e resisto per diverse ragioni in primis x il bimbo ancora troppo piccolo e gia intuisce il cambiamento. 
Per lei e per tuttopalleetatuaggi sarò una merda d uomo ma del loro giudizio me ne frega quanto una cacca sul marciapiede. 
Perdere la dignità per me vuol dire smettere di lottare x quello in cui si crede.
Io vado in giro a testa alta, anche quando racconto il tutto ad altre persone. Mio figlio è la mia vita  e quando mi sento male penso a lui e a tutto il bene che ho avuto nell averlo.


----------



## MK (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Rispondo a questo post con riferimento anche agli altri.
> Sembrerà paradossale ma ho sentito tre avvocati e tutti piu o meno mi hanno consigliato di non andare via di casa x il momento e di evitare, se posso la giudiziale. L intento è quello di *ottenere una consensuale dove lei rinuncia al mantenimento, poi sarò io che cmq dovro farla vivere anche se al minimo*. E' sempre madre di mio figlio e in casa fa tutto come prima lava stirapulisce etc. Non vado via di casa e resisto per diverse ragioni in primis x il bimbo ancora troppo piccolo e gia intuisce il cambiamento.
> Per lei e per tuttopalleetatuaggi sarò una merda d uomo ma del loro giudizio me ne frega quanto una cacca sul marciapiede.
> Perdere la dignità per me vuol dire smettere di lottare x quello in cui si crede.
> Io vado in giro a testa alta, anche quando racconto il tutto ad altre persone. Mio figlio è la mia vita  e quando mi sento male penso a lui e a tutto il bene che ho avuto nell averlo.


Scusa ma non capisco il senso. Se non, aspettiamo che le passi...


----------



## Ecate (4 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> C'è un bambino. Non ci fosse si potrebbe pensare ad altro. Ma c'è. E questo cambia tutto. Lei non pensa al bambino o ci pensa poco? Irrilevante: tu non puoi non pensarci. E a lui si sacrifica tutto: soldi, dignità, amore, tempo, dolore, le prese in giro... lui viene prima di tutto. Certo, questo significa prendersi sulle spalle un peso che non dovrebbe esser solo tuo. Vero: ma il mondo va così. Si può dire tutto il male possibile di lei, come donna, come madre, come...tutto: ma non cambia le cose. E tu, tuo figlio, non puoi farlo soffrire, non puoi in nessun modo. Quindi coabitazione, sopportazione...tutto, pur di tenere la madre vicino al bambino. Lo so: è dura... ma davanti ai figli un padre non può che tener duro, sempre e a qualunque costo.
> Occorre considerare che la coabitazione, dal punto di vista di lei, significa avere la peggiore immagine di te che si possa produrre. Un'immagine di debolezza, di inutilità, di arrendevolezza, di vuoto, di scarsa personalità... il modo migliore per farla tornare, tanto prima o poi si stancherà del tipo, sarebbe rompere subito... ma il bimbo???


Twiga ha la testa sulle spalle e ha motivato molto bene la sua decisione. Se l'avesse fatto con le tue parole penserei diversamente. E parlo da figlia


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Rispondo a questo post con riferimento anche agli altri.
> Sembrerà paradossale ma ho sentito tre avvocati e tutti piu o meno mi hanno consigliato di non andare via di casa x il momento e di evitare, se posso la giudiziale. L intento è quello di ottenere una consensuale dove lei rinuncia al mantenimento, poi sarò io che cmq dovro farla vivere anche se al minimo. E' sempre madre di mio figlio e in casa fa tutto come prima lava stirapulisce etc. Non vado via di casa e resisto per diverse ragioni in primis x il bimbo ancora troppo piccolo e gia intuisce il cambiamento.
> Per lei e per tuttopalleetatuaggi sarò una merda d uomo ma del loro giudizio me ne frega quanto una cacca sul marciapiede.
> Perdere la dignità per me vuol dire smettere di lottare x quello in cui si crede.
> Io vado in giro a testa alta, anche quando racconto il tutto ad altre persone. Mio figlio è la mia vita  e quando mi sento male penso a lui e a tutto il bene che ho avuto nell averlo.


non rinuncerà al mantenimento e si appellerà al fatto che il bimbo piccolo in quanto piccolo va seguito H24.

tu cerca di accumulare tutte le prove che puoi, relative al fatto che trascura i suoi doveri di madre per stare col tatuato


----------



## danielacala (4 Gennaio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma non capisco il senso. Se non, aspettiamo che le passi...


Il problema è che con la consensuale lei possa modificare in futuro le condizioni. ..

La consensuale inoltre deve contenere necessariamente un mantenimento per il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho capito perché tutti hanno dato per certo che la situazione sia irrecuperabile.
Quasi tutti i traditori invaghiti perdono la testa e fantasticano di vita nuova con l'amante.
Da qui a farlo realmente ci sta di mezzo il mare.
Qui quello che conta è capire se twiga è disposto a capire e a perdonare.
Che twiga abbia provato a capire è evidente e si attribuisce anche responsabilità che io, ad esempio, non vedo. 
La vita di famiglia funziona così: non si può fare la vita di prima e non se ne dovrebbe neanche sentire molta nostalgia. 
I figli bisognerebbe farli con senso di responsabilità, consapevoli che dopo si sarà persone diverse.
Comunque è andata così.
Adesso ha da passare la sbornia.
Twiga, dove vuoi che vada con il tatuato mal messo lavorativamente e un bambino?
Certo che potrebbe esserle assegnata la casa, se le venisse affidato il bambino (ma tu potresti proporti come affidatario? Potresti occupartene a tempo pieno come lei?) e avere il mantenimento per lui, o lui + lei, ma la cifra, ben pesante per te sarebbe minima per lei.
Quindi la situazione pratica la farà ritornare con i piedi per terra, se tu li terrai ben saldi.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

*cercale un lavoro e non sprecare soldi in avvocati sanguisughe*



twiga ha detto:


> si il mio ed il suo devono parlarsi a breve per trovare un accordo di separazione consensuale da separati in casa su ns. richiesta perchè per il momento è l'unica strada percorribile



Ciao e benvenuto. Perchè due avvocati per una consensuale e pochi soldi da spartirvi?

Assurdo soprattutto se poi resterete a vivere insieme.

Avete soldi da sprecare?  Non credo.

Che lei cominci veramente a cercarsi un lavoro. Intanto che faccia lei la spesa visto che è casalinga, e che diavolo, tradisce, non lavora, si trova uno tatuato e disoccupato, cosa cerca ancora?

Madonnamia che storie allucinanti.

Consigli:  purtroppo se non lavora ha diritto pure agli alimenti per lei, a meno che tu non riesca a provare il tradimento, di lei non fidarti, non lo ammetterà probabilmente in tribunale.

Sul fatto di convivere purtroppo capita spesso con la crisi.

Ho letto addirittura una sentenza di una coppia NON sposata che conviveva da anni, dove in fase di separazione visto le condizioni economiche pessime di lui, gli è stato concesso di continuare a vivere nella casa di lei e di proprietà di lei. Stentavo a crederci ma è successo. Figuriamoci in un caso come il vostro, sposati e con un figlio e lei casalinga. Quello che rischia di doversene andare sei tu. Quindi o aspetti che le passi la cotta, tanto non dura con uno cosi a meno che tua moglie non gli somigli, o ti fai la tua vita e accetti di considerarla una coinquilina, fino a quando le passerà la botta.

Se però decidete di continuare a vivere insieme, al momento vi conviene risparmiare soldi in avvocati e viaggi in tribunale, a che vi serve la separazione?

Buon anno, si fa per dire.

Cercale un lavoro. Può fare la badante. Cosi le passa la poesia e la voglia di tradirti.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché tutti hanno dato per certo che la situazione sia irrecuperabile.
> Quasi tutti i traditori invaghiti perdono la testa e fantasticano di vita nuova con l'amante.
> Da qui a farlo realmente ci sta di mezzo il mare.
> Qui quello che conta è capire se twiga è disposto a capire e a perdonare.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché tutti hanno dato per certo che la situazione sia irrecuperabile.
> Quasi tutti i traditori invaghiti perdono la testa e fantasticano di vita nuova con l'amante.
> Da qui a farlo realmente ci sta di mezzo il mare.
> Qui quello che conta è capire se twiga è disposto a capire e a perdonare.
> ...


Bel post...:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, mi sono appena inscritto e vorrei raccontare la mia ssituazione  che come tante altre sta prendendo la via del fallimento e del dolore piu' totale.
> Ho 46 anni e sono sposato da cinque con mia moglie che ne ha 31.  Abbiamo un bimbo di 5 anni e 2 mesi  fa ho scoperto che lei aveva un  altro da circa 3 mesi. Appena saputo del fatto e chiedendo spiegazioni  lei mi ha subito stoppato dicendomi il problema non è lui ma il nostro  rapporto di cui lui è una conseguenza finale.
> Lei dice che non mi ama più, che mi vuole solo bene e che il sentimento si è spento piano piano
> Abbiamo parlato tanto dei problemi e delle cause che hanno rovinato il ns. rapporto di cui Lei me ne addossa la quasi totalita'. Io riconosco di aver sbagliato in alcune cose che a volte non gli davo la giusta fiducia e spesso ero iperprotettivo quasi come un padre, e a causa dello  stress, problemi, lavoro a volte le ero poco vicino ma mi occupavo di tutto io anche di fare la spesa. Riuscivo male ad accettare il suo carattere estrememente permaloso ed alcuni suoi disagi spesso non riuscivo a capirli si teneva tutto dentro e veniva fuori in un botto quando si litigava. Non sto a puntualizzare i vari episodi che causavano il suo malumore perche spesso rasentano per me il ridicolo (ma evidentemente non per lei). Se dicevo una cosa che riguardava la sua sfera di casalinga o di madre anche la cosa piu semplice come la cottura del cibo, la lavatrice o se il bimbo aveva le orecchie sporche etc. Lei si imbestialiva come nn poche (io so occuparmi della cucina, so badare al bimbo etc. te vuoi occuparti anche della mia sfera..) ma io dicevo cose semplici, cose che un qualunque marito puo dire alla moglie e viceversa nella normalita' della vita di coppia). Prima che nascesse ns. figlio eravamo affiatati, ci si divertiva si usciva eravamo al settimo cielo. Quando è nato e viai via ci simo come neutralizzati a vicenda con la scusa di non fare piu niente per via del bimbo che era agitato ed era una problema, niente piu serate, ristoranti, uscite se non nei rarissimi casi che i suoi nonni ce lo tenevano. E forse è stato questo lo sbaglio piu grosso non siamo riusciti a cogliere l'opportunita' di fare tutto comunque in tre  invece di essere un impedimento. Con la scusa di staccare un po ho inizato a prendermi una serata di svago (ad un circolo burraco niente di che) e pure lei ad uscire con l'amica.. e da li è iniziato il persorso che ci ha portato alla fine.
> ...


Abbiamo la stessa età.
Credimi non so proprio che farei
se mi trovassi con mia moglie così, io proprio non lo so.
e ancora una volta ringrazio gli dei, di non aver mai incontrato una donna
capace di ridurmi ai passi di tua moglie.
Che dio me ne scampi.

Però vedi?
Non lavora e quindi ha tempo per fantasticare.

Chiudi i rubinetti per favore.
Io al tuo posto non vorrei neanche sentir parlare di certe cose.

Ma dille solo una cosa...
Lascia perdere avvocati e separazion
Reputati libera, fai la vita che ti pare, con chi ti pare
Ma con i tuoi soldi.
Non con i miei.

Se lui la ama vedrai che la ricoprirà di regali, le troverà un fantastico lavoro, 
costruirà per lei una villa megagalattica dove andranno a vivere...
Vedrai...

Non farti tirar dentro nel sogno pazzo di tua moglie...

Bisogna con certe mogli fare come Ulisse con le Sirene...
E dire come Cristo in Croce
Perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...

Chi non raccoglie disperde.
Questo le devi dire.


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito perché tutti hanno dato per certo che la situazione sia irrecuperabile.
> Quasi tutti i traditori invaghiti perdono la testa e fantasticano di vita nuova con l'amante.
> Da qui a farlo realmente ci sta di mezzo il mare.
> Qui quello che conta è capire se twiga è disposto a capire e a perdonare.
> ...


Vero, bel post.
Ma ci sono due cose da dire:
la prima, bisogna cadere se twiga se la vuole tenere quella donna anche come coinquilina,
poi, è lei che chiaramente manifestato l'intenzione di non volerlo più.


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo la stessa età.
> Credimi non so proprio che farei
> se mi trovassi con mia moglie così, io proprio non lo so.
> e ancora una volta ringrazio gli dei, di non aver mai incontrato una donna
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola.
un pochino di vita reale non le farebbe male...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Vero, bel post.
> Ma ci sono due cose da dire:
> la prima, bisogna cadere se twiga se la vuole tenere quella donna anche come coinquilina,
> poi, è lei che chiaramente manifestato l'intenzione di non volerlo più.


Ma sì in quella fase lo pensano in tante.
Poi il marito noioso si capisce che è una persona per bene, l'amante sexy che è un fallito.
Tutto è in mano a Twiga.
*Se la vuole* deve farle sentire che non è solo la badante di casa.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì in quella fase lo pensano in tante.
> Poi il marito noioso si capisce che è una persona per bene, l'amante sexy che è un fallito.
> Tutto è in mano a Twiga.
> *Se la vuole* deve farle sentire che non è solo la badante di casa.



La moglie di uno che conosco lo ha lasciato, è stata via otto mesi con uno, altra regione, poi ha cominciato a mandare msg al marito, da amica, fino a quando non lo ha convinto a riprendersela, e lui, non ho parole, se l'è ripresa in casa.

Non hanno figli e lo aveva già tradito in precedenza.

Quindi, mai dire mai.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì in quella fase lo pensano in tante.
> Poi il marito noioso si capisce che è una persona per bene, l'amante sexy che è un fallito.
> Tutto è in mano a Twiga.
> *Se la vuole* deve farle sentire che non è solo la badante di casa.


Mi spieghi perchè le mogli quando smetti di volerle
ti si attaccano dietro come cozze?
Smetti di essere tutto servizievole e disponibile
NOn le caghi di striscio

e tremano...

Come mai?

Cioè casso un pover uomo deve impazzire dietro sua moglie?
ma porca troia
torniamo agli antichi mores

Senti carina
ti ho sposata
ti ho dato un figlio
che casso vuoi ancora da me?

Ah vero emozion...
ma cresci perdio che sei una bambocciona viziata
ma te le do io le emozion giù per la testa....

Facciamo una festa in casa io e i miei amici
ci ubriacheremo e vomiteremo ovunque
vedrai cara che emozion...

ma sentitela eh?
Vuole attenzioni....

Ma dove credere di essere capitata?
Dal principe azzurro?

Si sogna e spera....

Fa me na carità....

Che ne abbiamo le palle piene di ste storie....

ma piene....

Infinitamente piene...


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì in quella fase lo pensano in tante.
> Poi il marito noioso si capisce che è una persona per bene, l'amante sexy che è un fallito.
> Tutto è in mano a Twiga.
> *Se la vuole* deve farle sentire che non è solo la badante di casa.


Dici? Lei ha già deciso che vuole il fallito sexy, come lo chiami tu.
Ok, dico io, prenditelo in toto. Fatti qualche mese a vivere come pensi di voler vivere con lui, poiché io sono uno per bene è noioso, e poi vediamo come va, no?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La moglie di uno che conosco lo ha lasciato, è stata via otto mesi con uno, altra regione, poi ha cominciato a mandare msg al marito, da amica, fino a quando non lo ha convinto a riprendersela, e lui, non ho parole, se l'è ripresa in casa.
> 
> Non hanno figli e lo aveva già tradito in precedenza.
> 
> Quindi, mai dire mai.


Ma anch'io la riprenderei in casa no?
Ti immagini quanto la cogliono?

Proprio come il figliol prodigo no?

Intanto però avrei fatto anche io 8 mesi di baldorie no?
Con le mie donnine compiacenti no?


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ad oggi sono talmente disgustato di quello che ha fatto e come lei fa la sua vita  che non la rivorrei mai quindi non faccio piu niente per riaverla.  
So che deve trovarsi un lavoro, sto cercando ma di questi tempi è durissima. Non credo che gli passerà presto lei è cotta bene x lui e mi sembra che si siano trovati in quanto a cervello. Io devo lavorare su me stesso trovare la tranquillita e fare cose che mi realizzano xche la vita alla fine è la mia. Che si faccia la vita sua è prenda tutti i marulli che vuole il giorno che tornera sulla terra forse si accorgera che la vita che gli facevo fare io forse non era cosi infelice e a quel punto saranno emeriti marulli suoi ( x rimanre in tema)


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ad oggi sono talmente disgustato di quello che ha fatto e come lei fa la sua vita  che non la rivorrei mai quindi non faccio piu niente per riaverla.
> So che deve trovarsi un lavoro, sto cercando ma di questi tempi è durissima. Non credo che gli passerà presto lei è cotta bene x lui e mi sembra che si siano trovati in quanto a cervello. Io devo lavorare su me stesso trovare la tranquillita e fare cose che mi realizzano xche la vita alla fine è la mia. Che si faccia la vita sua è prenda tutti i marulli che vuole il giorno che tornera sulla terra forse si accorgera che la vita che gli facevo fare io forse non era cosi infelice e a quel punto saranno emeriti marulli suoi ( x rimanre in tema)



Se hai deciso devi solo pensare a 'come separarti' con meno danni possibili.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ad oggi sono talmente disgustato di quello che ha fatto e come lei fa la sua vita  che non la rivorrei mai quindi non faccio piu niente per riaverla.
> So che deve trovarsi un lavoro, sto cercando ma di questi tempi è durissima. Non credo che gli passerà presto lei è cotta bene x lui e mi sembra che si siano trovati in quanto a cervello. Io devo lavorare su me stesso trovare la tranquillita e fare cose che mi realizzano xche la vita alla fine è la mia. Che si faccia la vita sua è prenda tutti i marulli che vuole il giorno che tornera sulla terra forse si accorgera che la vita che gli facevo fare io forse non era cosi infelice e a quel punto saranno emeriti marulli suoi ( x rimanre in tema)


Non è che ora sia neanche tu lucidissimo.
Intendo dire che prima di trovare soluzioni che ti dissanguino e meglio aspettare che le bocce siano ferme.
Quindi io proporrei una periodo di separazione in casa con limiti definiti, scaduti i termini si discuterà il tutto.
So che tutti si dicono disposti a una giudiziale pur di non trovarsi a dover dare neanche un euro alla fedifraga ma devi considerare se tu realmente ti sentiresti di gestire il figlio in tutto e per tutto perché se i tuoi impegni lavorativi non te lo consentissero comunque dovresti dare un mantenimento per lui e l'importo non si discosterebbe molto da quello per lui e per lei separatamente. 
Se lei vuol stare con il tatuato fallito è il tatuato che deve cercare di trovarsi intanto un lavoro, ha un figlio da mantenere anche lui.
Non esiste, per me, che tu possa sopportare una situazione di uomo con madre-badante del figlio che è la moglie.
Però io non mi intendo di separati in casa.
C'è chi ha attuato questo modo di risolvere la situazione e potrà darti consigli su come gestirla.


----------



## mic (4 Gennaio 2014)

*Ottimo..*



twiga ha detto:


> Ad oggi sono talmente disgustato di quello che ha fatto e come lei fa la sua vita  che non la rivorrei mai quindi non faccio piu niente per riaverla.
> So che deve trovarsi un lavoro, sto cercando ma di questi tempi è durissima. Non credo che gli passerà presto lei è cotta bene x lui e mi sembra che si siano trovati in quanto a cervello. *Io devo lavorare su me stesso trovare la tranquillita e fare cose che mi realizzano xche la vita alla fine è la mia.* Che si faccia la vita sua è prenda tutti i marulli che vuole il giorno che tornera sulla terra forse si accorgera che la vita che gli facevo fare io forse non era cosi infelice e a quel punto saranno emeriti marulli suoi ( x rimanre in tema)


... Punto di partenza, per quello che può servire.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

A me risulta che una giudiziale costa 10.000 a voi?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me risulta che una giudiziale costa 10.000 a voi?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ALza carina...alza....


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me risulta che una giudiziale costa 10.000 a voi?



I costi del tribunale intendi?

Io so solo che dura tantissimo, in anni,  e che gli avvocati ci sguazzano.

Mio cognato ai tempi della lira spese circa 40milioni per separarsi e divorziare, ed impiegò oltre dieci anni perchè l'ex moglie non voleva saperne e avanzava pretese allucinanti. Cambiò almeno otto avvocati e ci riuscii con la cognata avvocato sorella della attuale moglie, conosciuta anni dopo la separazione. Sembrava il divorzio di un industriale, invece solo un normale lavoratore autonomo.

Ci sono delle donne che sono proprio stronze e lui ne ha trovata una cosi. Ancora pochi giorni fa in una telefonata fatta per sapere come stava il figlio, trentenne,  lei dopo oltre 20anni aveva da recriminare, trattata con i quanti bianchi e mai tradita. Lui ha chiesto la separazione per colpa del carattere di lei. 

In questo caso però sarebbe davvero assurdo. Lui impiegato a reddito fisso, lei casalinga, non ha senso gettino uno o due anni di stipendio di lui in avvocati. Con che mangiano?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I costi del tribunale intendi?
> 
> Io so solo che dura tantissimo, in anni,  e che gli avvocati ci sguazzano.
> 
> ...


Intendevo il minimo di avvocato.
Volevo appunto far notare che una giudiziale, con reddito da normale dipendente, non conviene.


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo il minimo di avvocato.
> Volevo appunto far notare che una giudiziale, con reddito da normale dipendente, non conviene.



Non bastano di avvocato se dura anni, sono sanguisughe, ogni udienza ti spillano soldi.


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

Io dipendente..lei nullatenente.. la giudiziale è da pazzi x entrambi. Come rigiri la frittata l unica via è ingoiare il boccone meno amaro posdibile


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non bastano di avvocato se dura anni, sono sanguisughe, ogni udienza ti spillano soldi.


mah...di professionisti disonesti ce ne stanno sicuro,ma è chiaro che se le separazioni durano anni,buona fetta della responsabilità è del puntiglio delle parti che piuttosto che cedere un centimetro si fanno demolire.

Twiga per ora ha trovato l'unico punto di equilibrio possibile data la sua condizione economica.
chiaro che è una tortura vedere che la donna, che pensavi ti amasse, squittire dietro un cerebroleso,ma tant'è

quello che Twiga deve chiedere all'avvocato non è la consensuale nè la giudiziale (in questo momento) ma come raccogliere prove del fatto che la moglie non sarebbe poi in grado di provvedere al figlio non solo economicamente, ma soprattutto affettivamente.

perchè un bimbo piccolo (intuisco di 3-4 anni al massimo) che vede il padre andarsene ed entrare in casa un tatuato con oltretutto figlio proprio di 8 anni non mi pare la situazione ideale.

Insomma separarsi formalmente a Twiga al momento non conviene,ma deve muoversi in prospettiva per ottenere l'affido esclusivo del figlio


----------



## Ecate (4 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...di professionisti disonesti ce ne stanno sicuro,ma è chiaro che se le separazioni durano anni,buona fetta della responsabilità è del puntiglio delle parti che piuttosto che cedere un centimetro si fanno demolire.
> 
> Twiga per ora ha trovato l'unico punto di equilibrio possibile data la sua condizione economica.
> chiaro che è una tortura vedere che la donna, che pensavi ti amasse, squittire dietro un cerebroleso,ma tant'è
> ...


Concordo in pieno.
però dall'avvocato ci deve andare perché lei l'ha preceduto


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

La vedo dura. Come da ad occuparsi del figlio se lavora tutto il giorno?  A meno che non abbia la possibilità di una madre disponibile ad aiutarlo. Poi è difficile lo tolgano alla madre.


----------



## danielacala (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Io dipendente..lei nullatenente.. la giudiziale è da pazzi x entrambi. Come rigiri la frittata l unica via è ingoiare il boccone meno amaro posdibile


Scusa ma lei come lo paga il suo avvocato? 
Gratuito patrocinio?


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusa ma lei come lo paga il suo avvocato?
> Gratuito patrocinio?


io un'idea ce l'avrei  su come lo paga



Ecate ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> però dall'avvocato ci deve andare perché lei l'ha preceduto


parvemi che Twiga dall'avvocato ci sia già andato e che ora stia parlamentando con l'altro legale.

ma al momento sconsiglierei a Twiga di premere sull'acceleratore della separazione,per quanto sembri paradossale


----------



## disincantata (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> però dall'avvocato ci deve andare perché lei l'ha preceduto



Lui può anche fregarsene, stare a vedere cosa combina lei. Una senza un euro in tasca dall'avvocato?  Sarà un amico avvocato.


----------



## danielacala (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La vedo dura. Come da ad occuparsi del figlio se lavora tutto il giorno?  A meno che non abbia la possibilità di una madre disponibile ad aiutarlo. Poi è difficile lo tolgano alla madre.


La vedo dura anche io..ma la separazione 
per colpa è l unica strada percorribile...

poi si prende una bella casa al mare o in montagna mutuo di 30 anni rata mensile
altissima....
poi dice : vedi cara mi son rimasti 2 euro a te e al tatuato posson bastare?


----------



## Ecate (4 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui può anche fregarsene, stare a vedere cosa combina lei. Una senza un euro in tasca dall'avvocato?  Sarà un amico avvocato.


Già. Perché non possiamo neppure pensare che abbia fatto le creste sulla spesa


----------



## danielacala (4 Gennaio 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Già. Perché non possiamo neppure pensare che abbia fatto le creste sulla spesa


Lui dice che a lei basta poco per vivere
Pensa se avesse sposato un insoddisfatta!


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusa ma lei come lo paga il suo avvocato?
> Gratuito patrocinio?


Per ora primo consulto gratuito poi.. boh forse mr. Tatoo


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, mi sono appena inscritto e vorrei raccontare la mia ssituazione  che come tante altre sta prendendo la via del fallimento e del dolore piu' totale.
> Ho 46 anni e sono sposato da cinque con mia moglie che ne ha 31.  Abbiamo un bimbo di 5 anni e 2 mesi  fa ho scoperto che lei aveva un  altro da circa 3 mesi. Appena saputo del fatto e chiedendo spiegazioni  lei mi ha subito stoppato dicendomi il problema non è lui ma il nostro  rapporto di cui lui è una conseguenza finale.
> Lei dice che non mi ama più, che mi vuole solo bene e che il sentimento si è spento piano piano
> Abbiamo parlato tanto dei problemi e delle cause che hanno rovinato il ns. rapporto di cui Lei me ne addossa la quasi totalita'. Io riconosco di aver sbagliato in alcune cose che a volte non gli davo la giusta fiducia e spesso ero iperprotettivo quasi come un padre, e a causa dello  stress, problemi, lavoro a volte le ero poco vicino ma mi occupavo di tutto io anche di fare la spesa. Riuscivo male ad accettare il suo carattere estrememente permaloso ed alcuni suoi disagi spesso non riuscivo a capirli si teneva tutto dentro e veniva fuori in un botto quando si litigava. Non sto a puntualizzare i vari episodi che causavano il suo malumore perche spesso rasentano per me il ridicolo (ma evidentemente non per lei). Se dicevo una cosa che riguardava la sua sfera di casalinga o di madre anche la cosa piu semplice come la cottura del cibo, la lavatrice o se il bimbo aveva le orecchie sporche etc. Lei si imbestialiva come nn poche (io so occuparmi della cucina, so badare al bimbo etc. te vuoi occuparti anche della mia sfera..) ma io dicevo cose semplici, cose che un qualunque marito puo dire alla moglie e viceversa nella normalita' della vita di coppia). Prima che nascesse ns. figlio eravamo affiatati, ci si divertiva si usciva eravamo al settimo cielo. Quando è nato e viai via ci simo come neutralizzati a vicenda con la scusa di non fare piu niente per via del bimbo che era agitato ed era una problema, niente piu serate, ristoranti, uscite se non nei rarissimi casi che i suoi nonni ce lo tenevano. E forse è stato questo lo sbaglio piu grosso non siamo riusciti a cogliere l'opportunita' di fare tutto comunque in tre  invece di essere un impedimento. Con la scusa di staccare un po ho inizato a prendermi una serata di svago (ad un circolo burraco niente di che) e pure lei ad uscire con l'amica.. e da li è iniziato il persorso che ci ha portato alla fine.
> ...


non ho letto... però mi mancava una nuova storia... quindi a breve lo farò... ma Twiga è riferito alla discoteca??


----------



## twiga (4 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non ho letto... però mi mancava una nuova storia... quindi a breve lo farò... ma Twiga è riferito alla discoteca??


No alla simpatica giraffa che in swahili si chiama twiga


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, mi sono appena inscritto e vorrei raccontare la mia ssituazione  che come tante altre sta prendendo la via del fallimento e del dolore piu' totale.
> Ho 46 anni e sono sposato da cinque con mia moglie che ne ha 31.  Abbiamo un bimbo di 5 anni e 2 mesi  fa ho scoperto che lei aveva un  altro da circa 3 mesi. Appena saputo del fatto e chiedendo spiegazioni  lei mi ha subito stoppato dicendomi il problema non è lui ma il nostro  rapporto di cui lui è una conseguenza finale.
> Lei dice che non mi ama più, che mi vuole solo bene e che il sentimento si è spento piano piano
> Abbiamo parlato tanto dei problemi e delle cause che hanno rovinato il ns. rapporto di cui Lei me ne addossa la quasi totalita'. Io riconosco di aver sbagliato in alcune cose che a volte non gli davo la giusta fiducia e spesso ero iperprotettivo quasi come un padre, e a causa dello  stress, problemi, lavoro a volte le ero poco vicino ma mi occupavo di tutto io anche di fare la spesa. Riuscivo male ad accettare il suo carattere estrememente permaloso ed alcuni suoi disagi spesso non riuscivo a capirli si teneva tutto dentro e veniva fuori in un botto quando si litigava. Non sto a puntualizzare i vari episodi che causavano il suo malumore perche spesso rasentano per me il ridicolo (ma evidentemente non per lei). Se dicevo una cosa che riguardava la sua sfera di casalinga o di madre anche la cosa piu semplice come la cottura del cibo, la lavatrice o se il bimbo aveva le orecchie sporche etc. Lei si imbestialiva come nn poche (io so occuparmi della cucina, so badare al bimbo etc. te vuoi occuparti anche della mia sfera..) ma io dicevo cose semplici, cose che un qualunque marito puo dire alla moglie e viceversa nella normalita' della vita di coppia). Prima che nascesse ns. figlio eravamo affiatati, ci si divertiva si usciva eravamo al settimo cielo. Quando è nato e viai via ci simo come neutralizzati a vicenda con la scusa di non fare piu niente per via del bimbo che era agitato ed era una problema, niente piu serate, ristoranti, uscite se non nei rarissimi casi che i suoi nonni ce lo tenevano. E forse è stato questo lo sbaglio piu grosso non siamo riusciti a cogliere l'opportunita' di fare tutto comunque in tre  invece di essere un impedimento. Con la scusa di staccare un po ho inizato a prendermi una serata di svago (ad un circolo burraco niente di che) e pure lei ad uscire con l'amica.. e da li è iniziato il persorso che ci ha portato alla fine.
> ...


Ok, ora che sei ancora fresco e di botte ne sopporti ancora, aggiungo questa. Hai sposato una donna che ha 15 anni meno di te, praticamente tua figlia, ben consapevole che non sarebbe mai andato molto bene dal momento che tu per lei rappresenti il padre, e non il partner. Fra tutte le storie che conosco, nessuna ha avuto un proseguimento senza interruzioni, aka tradimenti, perché ognuno vive nella sua propria sfera ed è emotivamente troppo lontano.

Se ti va grasso, tornerete assieme dopo che la tua donna ha fatto l'esperienza che ora le manca, e in tal caso dovrai essere eternamente grato, perché sei eterno debitore verso di lei. Non perché siete di età diversa, ma perché tu hai già vissuto tutto che a lei manca e questa mancanza di esperienza non viene a meno nel tempo. 15 anni si sentiranno anche quando tu avrai 105 e lei 90 anni.

L'hai viziata perché per te era un gioco di buona uscita alla fine.

Detto questo, hai una sola possibilità: *diventare più giovane*. Opure attendere che invecchi lei. Perché con il senno del poi, eventualmente si renderà conto dell'errore, ma comunque acconsentirà che il corso del tempo prenderà un'altra piega.

Per diventare realmente più giovane ci sono delle tecniche, una delle quali è avere un solo sogno per notte. Riuscirci è la questione


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, ora che sei ancora fresco e di botte ne sopporti ancora, aggiungo questa. Hai sposato una donna che ha 15 anni meno di te, praticamente tua figlia, ben consapevole che non sarebbe mai andato molto bene dal momento che tu per lei rappresenti il padre, e non il partner. Fra tutte le storie che conosco, nessuna ha avuto un proseguimento senza interruzioni, aka tradimenti, perché ognuno vive nella sua propria sfera ed è emotivamente troppo lontano.
> 
> Se ti va grasso, tornerete assieme dopo che la tua donna ha fatto l'esperienza che ora le manca, e in tal caso dovrai essere eternamente grato, perché sei eterno debitore verso di lei. Non perché siete di età diversa, ma perché tu hai già vissuto tutto che a lei manca e questa mancanza di esperienza non viene a meno nel tempo. 15 anni si sentiranno anche quando tu avrai 105 e lei 90 anni.
> 
> ...


Beh, quoto alla grande.


----------



## twiga (5 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ok, ora che sei ancora fresco e di botte ne sopporti ancora, aggiungo questa. Hai sposato una donna che ha 15 anni meno di te, praticamente tua figlia, ben consapevole che non sarebbe mai andato molto bene dal momento che tu per lei rappresenti il padre, e non il partner. Fra tutte le storie che conosco, nessuna ha avuto un proseguimento senza interruzioni, aka tradimenti, perché ognuno vive nella sua propria sfera ed è emotivamente troppo lontano.
> 
> Se ti va grasso, tornerete assieme dopo che la tua donna ha fatto l'esperienza che ora le manca, e in tal caso dovrai essere eternamente grato, perché sei eterno debitore verso di lei. Non perché siete di età diversa, ma perché tu hai già vissuto tutto che a lei manca e questa mancanza di esperienza non viene a meno nel tempo. 15 anni si sentiranno anche quando tu avrai 105 e lei 90 anni.
> 
> ...


Beh.. quoto anche io, hai colto bene probabilmente questa è la causa principale della crisi. 
Io mi sto rimettendo in gioco sto facendo sforzi e passi avanti dal punto di vista mentale e fisico ( cura del corpo etc.) ma non lo faccio per riaverla lo faccio per la nuova vita che mi attendera nel bene o nel male poi se sara' ancora con lei solo il futuro me lo potra dire. 
Grazie il tuo post mi ha fatto riflettere tanto


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...di professionisti disonesti ce ne stanno sicuro,ma è chiaro che se le separazioni durano anni,buona fetta della responsabilità è del puntiglio delle parti che piuttosto che cedere un centimetro si fanno demolire.
> 
> Twiga per ora ha trovato l'unico punto di equilibrio possibile data la sua condizione economica.
> chiaro che è una tortura vedere che la donna, che pensavi ti amasse, squittire dietro un cerebroleso,ma tant'è
> ...



Parlate di giudiziale?

Eccomi 

Comincio dai costi, non tanto per Twiga che ha le idee chiare e i piedi per terra, ma in generale.

Se ci sono figli minori "contesi", con perizie e controperizie e tecnici di parte etc etc, sì, si va tranquillamente sopra ai 10000. Ohi, si riesce a stare pure sotto, bisogna vedere appunto durata, costo dell'avvocato etc.
Ah, specifico: a testa.

Il neretto.

Perchè un genitore sia giudicato, e da un perito tecnico d'ufficio -uno psicologo nominato dal giudice, cui poi, volendo le parti affiancheranno eprsonali tecnici di parte, non certo dall'avvocato di uno dei due- "genitore NON sufficientemente abile", bisogna che la moglie si comporti in modo da rendere pericolosa la vita del figlio.

Andarsene a spasso con l'amante, NON è motivo sufficiente, neppure lontanamente. In molti casi, non sono state sufficienti a togliere la potestà situazioni che tutti voi riterreste allucinanti.

La tizia dovrebbe essere, che so, tossica E prostituta E facente parte di una setta che predica il ritorno ai sani sacrifici umani.

Che non sia in grado di mantenere il figlio economicamente, NON è certamente un motivo per toglierle la potestà, che diamine. 

Cmq, sembra chiaro che la giudiziale, nel caso di Twiga, NON è percorribile. E non ha nessun senso.


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Gennaio 2014)

*senza parole*

Twiga ho letto tutto ora, e sono senza parole... non me ne intendo di divorzi,mai vissuto... ad ogni modo ora cerca di seguire il tuo volere e concentrati sul piccolo... non andare via da casa...cmq dai trovare lavoro non è difficile se si vuole davvero...poi se le piace far le pulizie può andare a fare la cameriera ai piani dell'hotel,  la spazzina,cameriera,barista,badante... ecc...     che titolo di studio ha? E di che regione siete?( se preferisci non dirlo qui mandami un messaggio privato)   e cm mai a 31 anni non ha mai smosso il sedere? Non ti incolpare più del dovuto...non ci potevi far nulla,una coppia lo ė nella condivisione,lei ha preferito lasciarti fuori...ha sbagliato lei che doveva parlartene! 
Cmq non varra nulla,ma ho apprezzato molto leggerti. ,non sei il più debole ma il più forte della storia. Tu combatti per il vero valore: la famiglia.  A trovarne di uomini come te!!!


----------



## feather (5 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tu combatti per il vero valore: la famiglia.


Questo mi lascia perplesso. Qui è pieno di uomini che si sono "annullati" in una famglia, vedi Danny tanto per citarne uno. Per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche.
Io sono in una situazione del piffero con il cervello pieno di m***da per citare Leda e quindi forse non faccio testo.
Ma mi pare di vedere la famiglia più come una conseguenza che come un valore da perseguire.


----------



## sienne (5 Gennaio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso. Qui è pieno di uomini che si sono "annullati" in una famglia, vedi Danny tanto per citarne uno. Per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche.
> Io sono in una situazione del piffero con il cervello pieno di m***da per citare Leda e quindi forse non faccio testo.
> Ma mi pare di vedere la famiglia più come una conseguenza che come un valore da perseguire.




Ciao 

è difficile da capire. personalmente non ci arrivo. 
la famiglia è composta da persone e non è una cosa astratta ... 
se le persone che compongono la famiglia, non curano i legami,
non s'impegnano con convinzione a dedicarsi ai loro "progetti" ... 
non so, cosa sia poi la famiglia in realtà ... 
il semplice fatto di stare nello stesso "spazio" in contemporanea? 
o cercare di andare d'accordo e poi si vede? ... 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (5 Gennaio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso. Qui è pieno di uomini che si sono "annullati" in una famglia, vedi Danny tanto per citarne uno. Per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche.
> Io sono in una situazione del piffero con il cervello pieno di m***da per citare Leda e quindi forse non faccio testo.
> Ma mi pare di vedere la famiglia più come una conseguenza che come un valore da perseguire.


Perché tu ti senti vittima delle tue stesse
scelte.


----------



## feather (5 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Perché tu ti senti vittima delle tue stesse
> scelte.


Lo sono. Anche se non userei il termine vittima dato che sono, appunto, scelte fatte da me.
Ma la mia domanda rimane, e non era rivolta al mio caso che, se preferisci, puoi anche tirare fuori dal mucchio.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi lascia perplesso. Qui è pieno di uomini che si sono "annullati" in una famglia, vedi Danny tanto per citarne uno. Per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche.
> Io sono in una situazione del piffero con il cervello pieno di m***da per citare Leda e quindi forse non faccio testo.
> Ma mi pare di vedere la famiglia più come una conseguenza che come un valore da perseguire.


La famiglia è una conseguenza del fatto che gli esseri umani sono animali deboli e sopravvivono solo in gruppo. La famiglia è un gruppo umano in cui i legami di dipendenza reciproca sono il frutto del fatto che l'accoppiamento genera figli e i piccoli di uomo sono tra i più lenti in assoluto a essere svezzati, diversamente dai cuccioli di altre specie.


----------



## feather (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La famiglia è una conseguenza del fatto che gli esseri umani sono animali deboli e sopravvivono solo in gruppo. La famiglia è un gruppo umano in cui i legami di dipendenza reciproca sono il frutto del fatto che l'accoppiamento genera figli e i piccoli di uomo sono tra i più lenti in assoluto a essere svezzati, diversamente dai cuccioli di altre specie.


Abbiamo tirato fuori il tomo di biologia 
Quindi, quello che hai scritto implica che chi piu' persegue pervicacemente il "valore" della famiglia e', tendenzialmente, chi sente di piu' questo bisogno di stare in branco?
O ho capito male io?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Abbiamo tirato fuori il tomo di biologia
> Quindi, quello che hai scritto implica che chi piu' persegue pervicacemente il "valore" della famiglia e', tendenzialmente, chi sente di piu' questo bisogno di stare in branco?
> O ho capito male io?


Beh, la biologia ce la dimentichiamo troppo spesso
Non so se chi segue pervicacemente o chi segue e basta... Direi che sicuramente la famiglia è un'ideologia molto resistente, più resistente di tantissime altre, perché comporta una gestione tutto sommato semplice del gruppo -che è in scala ridotta- consente l'unione delle forze (soprattutto materiali), consente di sentirsi meglio eterni, ha una solida, solidissima tradizione giuridica che la protegge e la favorisce, insomma: è estremamente rassicurante. 
La famiglia tradizionale però non è la sola possibile famiglia umana. Però di quella tradizionale si sta parlando, no?
Mi pare in crisi... Anche se la crisi economica vedi che la rafforzerà.. Caleranno divorzi, separazioni: quando non c'è denaro, a maggior ragione si sta in gruppo, ci si assiste.


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Twiga ho letto tutto ora, e sono senza parole... non me ne intendo di divorzi,mai vissuto... ad ogni modo ora cerca di seguire il tuo volere e concentrati sul piccolo... non andare via da casa...cmq dai trovare lavoro non è difficile se si vuole davvero...poi se le piace far le pulizie può andare a fare la cameriera ai piani dell'hotel,  la spazzina,cameriera,barista,badante... ecc...     che titolo di studio ha? E di che regione siete?( se preferisci non dirlo qui mandami un messaggio privato)   e cm mai a 31 anni non ha mai smosso il sedere? Non ti incolpare più del dovuto...non ci potevi far nulla,una coppia lo ė nella condivisione,lei ha preferito lasciarti fuori...ha sbagliato lei che doveva parlartene!
> Cmq non varra nulla,ma ho apprezzato molto leggerti. ,non sei il più debole ma il più forte della storia. Tu combatti per il vero valore: la famiglia.  A trovarne di uomini come te!!!


quoto in pieno!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile da capire. personalmente non ci arrivo.
> la famiglia è composta da persone e non è una cosa astratta ...
> ...


Questa è una riflessione seria. :up:


----------



## disincantata (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, la biologia ce la dimentichiamo troppo spesso
> Non so se chi segue pervicacemente o chi segue e basta... Direi che sicuramente la famiglia è un'ideologia molto resistente, più resistente di tantissime altre, perché comporta una gestione tutto sommato semplice del gruppo -che è in scala ridotta- consente l'unione delle forze (soprattutto materiali), consente di sentirsi meglio eterni, ha una solida, solidissima tradizione giuridica che la protegge e la favorisce, insomma: è estremamente rassicurante.
> La famiglia tradizionale però non è la sola possibile famiglia umana. Però di quella tradizionale si sta parlando, no?
> Mi pare in crisi... Anche se la crisi economica vedi che la rafforzerà.. Caleranno divorzi, separazioni: *quando non c'è denaro, a maggior ragione si sta in gruppo,* ci si assiste.



Cause di forza maggiore. :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, la biologia ce la dimentichiamo troppo spesso
> Non so se chi segue pervicacemente o chi segue e basta... Direi che sicuramente la famiglia è un'ideologia molto resistente, più resistente di tantissime altre, perché comporta una gestione tutto sommato semplice del gruppo -che è in scala ridotta- consente l'unione delle forze (soprattutto materiali), consente di sentirsi meglio eterni, ha una solida, solidissima tradizione giuridica che la protegge e la favorisce, insomma: è estremamente rassicurante.
> La famiglia tradizionale però non è la sola possibile famiglia umana. Però di quella tradizionale si sta parlando, no?
> *Mi pare in crisi... Anche se la crisi economica vedi che la rafforzerà.. Caleranno divorzi, separazioni: quando non c'è denaro, a maggior ragione si sta in gruppo, ci si assiste.*


Quando c'è crisi aumenta la necessità di fidarsi e la fiducia è benefica su tutti i fronti. Riscopriamo di poterci fidare e rafforza a credere più nei valori che realmente contano.


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parlate di giudiziale?
> 
> Eccomi
> 
> ...


Credo che siamo tutti d'accordo qui a sconsigliare fortemente Twiga dal chiedere lui la separazione,tantomeno giudiziale.

e non parlo di togliere la potestà,so che per quello ci vuole la reincarnazione di Andry Chikatilo in versione femminile

si pensa solo a come perorare la causa di Twiga,in caso gli eventi precipitino


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2014)

io non so cosa dire...


----------



## twiga (5 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che siamo tutti d'accordo qui a sconsigliare fortemente Twiga dal chiedere lui la separazione,tantomeno giudiziale.
> 
> e non parlo di togliere la potestà,so che per quello ci vuole la reincarnazione di Andry Chikatilo in versione femminile
> 
> si pensa solo a come perorare la causa di Twiga,in caso gli eventi precipitino


Al momento ho tanta confusione, butto giu il boccone amaro e mi concentro sul bimbo


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Al momento ho tanta confusione, butto giu il boccone amaro e mi concentro sul bimbo


allora resto fermo,prenditi la libertà di stare male per quello che è successo e gioca con tuo figlio.

i gorilla nella foresta....quando piove.....si cercano un riparo ed aspettano che smetta.

nel frattempo,assicurati che tua moglie non attinga di straforo al vostro conto corrente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora resto fermo,prenditi la libertà di stare male per quello che è successo e gioca con tuo figlio.
> 
> i gorilla nella foresta....quando piove.....si cercano un riparo ed aspettano che smetta.
> 
> nel frattempo,assicurati che tua moglie non attinga di straforo al vostro conto corrente


Quoto. È sempre cosa buona e giusta in questi casi di "perdita della bussola" restare vigili sulle cose pratiche.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando c'è crisi aumenta la necessità di fidarsi e la fiducia è benefica su tutti i fronti. Riscopriamo di poterci fidare e rafforza a credere più nei valori che realmente contano.


A me la parola "valori" mette sempre in sospetto. Troppo spesso è usata per coprire un vuoto di idee. quanto alla fiducia, non c'è forse luogo in cui sia più tradita che in una famiglia. No, secondo me la crisi rafforza la famiglia se questa è la condizione per la sopravvivenza materiale. Il resto ce lo raccontiamo per dare uno straccio di decenza alla nostra umana indecenza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me la parola "valori" mette sempre in sospetto. Troppo spesso è usata per coprire un vuoto di idee. quanto alla fiducia, non c'è forse luogo in cui sia più tradita che in una famiglia. No, secondo me la crisi rafforza la famiglia se questa è la condizione per la sopravvivenza materiale. Il resto ce lo raccontiamo per dare uno straccio di decenza alla nostra umana indecenza.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Grandiosa....
Questo lo bloggo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me la parola "valori" mette sempre in sospetto. Troppo spesso è usata per coprire un vuoto di idee. quanto alla fiducia, non c'è forse luogo in cui sia più tradita che in una famiglia. No, secondo me la crisi rafforza la famiglia se questa è la condizione per la sopravvivenza materiale. Il resto ce lo raccontiamo per dare uno straccio di decenza alla nostra umana indecenza.


Proprio oggi pensavo che dopo le cose successe stanotte.
Che ci siamo potuti dire in faccia
Nonostante tutte le delusioni che ci siamo regalati
Siamo ancora assime e non ci cambieremmo per nessuna persona al mondo.

Perchè assieme abbiamo ragionato
su quanto per entrambe è stato facile prendere abbagli.

Su quanto sia facile essere persone splendide e straordinarie in maniera episodica.
E come ciò sia difficile nel banale quotidiano

Dove sovente ti trovi a vivere esperienze che non sono affatto in linea
con quello che ti descrivi in maniera aulica.

Si tirano le somme e si chiamano le cose con il loro nome.
E addirittura ci si vergogna per essersi lasciati deludere da cazzate.

Appunto magari entrambi sognavamo che l'altro fosse diverso
Molto meno manchevole di quanto ci si immaginava

Poi si scopre l'immensa e unica eredità.
L'accettazione reciproca....

E ci si dice
Ci è andata bene
Godiamoci i quattro giorni che siamo qui
e bando alle recriminazioni.

Bando alle recriminazioni.


----------



## Innominata (5 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio oggi pensavo che dopo le cose successe stanotte.
> Che ci siamo potuti dire in faccia
> Nonostante tutte le delusioni che ci siamo regalati
> Siamo ancora assime e non ci cambieremmo per nessuna persona al mondo.
> ...


Questa mi è piaciuta:up: e questo tipo di intimità può dare brividi tutt'altro che ovvi e spiacevoli...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Questa mi è piaciuta:up: e questo tipo di intimità può dare brividi tutt'altro che ovvi e spiacevoli...


Siamo sinceri
E a volte volano le tegole....

Poi dove vuoi nasconderti dopo una vita che sei assieme con una persona?


----------



## JON (5 Gennaio 2014)

twiga ha detto:


> Ciao a tutto il forum, mi sono appena inscritto e vorrei raccontare la mia ssituazione  che come tante altre sta prendendo la via del fallimento e del dolore piu' totale.
> Ho 46 anni e sono sposato da cinque con mia moglie che ne ha 31.  Abbiamo un bimbo di 5 anni e 2 mesi  fa ho scoperto che lei aveva un  altro da circa 3 mesi. Appena saputo del fatto e chiedendo spiegazioni  lei mi ha subito stoppato dicendomi il problema non è lui ma il nostro  rapporto di cui lui è una conseguenza finale.
> Lei dice che non mi ama più, che mi vuole solo bene e che il sentimento si è spento piano piano
> Abbiamo parlato tanto dei problemi e delle cause che hanno rovinato il ns. rapporto di cui Lei me ne addossa la quasi totalita'. Io riconosco di aver sbagliato in alcune cose che a volte non gli davo la giusta fiducia e spesso ero iperprotettivo quasi come un padre, e a causa dello  stress, problemi, lavoro a volte le ero poco vicino ma mi occupavo di tutto io anche di fare la spesa. Riuscivo male ad accettare il suo carattere estrememente permaloso ed alcuni suoi disagi spesso non riuscivo a capirli si teneva tutto dentro e veniva fuori in un botto quando si litigava. Non sto a puntualizzare i vari episodi che causavano il suo malumore perche spesso rasentano per me il ridicolo (ma evidentemente non per lei). Se dicevo una cosa che riguardava la sua sfera di casalinga o di madre anche la cosa piu semplice come la cottura del cibo, la lavatrice o se il bimbo aveva le orecchie sporche etc. Lei si imbestialiva come nn poche (io so occuparmi della cucina, so badare al bimbo etc. te vuoi occuparti anche della mia sfera..) ma io dicevo cose semplici, cose che un qualunque marito puo dire alla moglie e viceversa nella normalita' della vita di coppia). Prima che nascesse ns. figlio eravamo affiatati, ci si divertiva si usciva eravamo al settimo cielo. Quando è nato e viai via ci simo come neutralizzati a vicenda con la scusa di non fare piu niente per via del bimbo che era agitato ed era una problema, niente piu serate, ristoranti, uscite se non nei rarissimi casi che i suoi nonni ce lo tenevano. E forse è stato questo lo sbaglio piu grosso non siamo riusciti a cogliere l'opportunita' di fare tutto comunque in tre  invece di essere un impedimento. Con la scusa di staccare un po ho inizato a prendermi una serata di svago (ad un circolo burraco niente di che) e pure lei ad uscire con l'amica.. e da li è iniziato il persorso che ci ha portato alla fine.
> ...


C'è da dire che, se è vero che si vedono solo da 8 mesi, questa storia è ancora tutta da vedere. Quello che pare sicuro ora e per il futuro, credo, è che non ti ama. Quindi tu puoi decidere tutto, soprattutto se lei continua a comportarsi cosi, ti darà la spinta necessaria a farti prendere le decisioni del caso.

Il problema è che ti trascinerà in casini che tu non avresti mai voluto. Spero che tu possa ottenere davvero un aiuto concreto sui problemi che, come vedo, sei già pronto a dover affrontare.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Gennaio 2014)

Quella sottolineata è da brivido blu. Con un po' di impegno in più, Conte, ne usciva una signora poesia: alla Giovanni Giudici.:smile:




contepinceton ha detto:


> ...si chiamano le cose con il loro nome.
> 
> ... accettazione reciproca....
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La famiglia è una conseguenza del fatto che gli esseri umani sono animali deboli e sopravvivono solo in gruppo. La famiglia è un gruppo umano in cui i legami di dipendenza reciproca sono il frutto del fatto che l'accoppiamento genera figli e* i piccoli di uomo sono tra i più lenti in assoluto a essere svezzati*, diversamente dai cuccioli di altre specie.


a dire la verità un recente studio ha dimostrato che il tempo dello svezzamento umano è pressapoco uguale a quello del macaco, fin dai tempi dell'uomo di Neanderthal. Temo che il concetto di sacralità della famiglia per l'uomo non sia imputabile meramente ad aspetti biologici.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a dire la verità un recente studio ha dimostrato che il tempo dello svezzamento umano è pressapoco uguale a quello del macaco, fin dai tempi dell'uomo di Neanderthal. Temo che il concetto di sacralità della famiglia per l'uomo non sia imputabile meramente ad aspetti biologici.


Quanti macachi ci sono in giro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

